# Trucks!



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Any fans of big rigs, dumps, tractor trailers and other American Diesel??

US-1 trucking was my 1st set ever and now that I'm slowly getting back into collecting it's time to lay the hammer down! If ya can't find em, grind em! :thumbsup:

Any truck fans here? I'd love to see some of your cool trucks! (and any info about them would be appreciated!)


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Pics of a few of my trucks...*








And the truck I'd most like for AW to issue:


Unfortunately, this didn't make it to production and a lucky handful of collectors have a prototype.


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*My 4 year old loves trucks...*

in the dispatch yard



















at the job site



















Rescue vehicles










Service vehicles



















more to follow...


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*my 4 year old loves trucks part 2*

And trucks for fun!














































and a couple more on the job...



















I know there's more on there somewhere, but that's all I've got pics of right now.

He's even helped me customize a few! and he can make the whole track with an aurora racing rig without tipping over or losing the trailer!

john


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's a few....













































One of these days I'll get around to finishing this...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

and more..


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And a few more...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I was thinking this was all I had...










but then I started sifting through my pictures and I came up with a few more...










(for some reason i saw fit to document this :freak: )










Camera truck made from a $15 "nannycam" bought off Fleabay (now rendered pretty much obsolete by Hot Wheels Video Racer) :










Hacked cheap toy










Mocked this up but never finished it:










for the last couple years, i have been picking up toy diecast trailers at yard sales that work out well behind AFX Semis. pretty sure the brand is Maisto and similar knockoffs...

got a few pickups and vans too...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Pickups/vans:























































--rick


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow! This thread was a bad idea for me on so many levels.....you guys have some awesome trucks!

Hey ParkRDNL...are those Smokey and the Bandit cars customs or stock? I pretty much had a mild stroke when I saw Snowman's truck!


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I made this one from a Road Race Replica kit. My son is the local rep for Dr Pepper so this was made with him in mind.








Here's a couple, old and new.








Another one from RRR
http://s936.photobucket.com/albums/ad203/hojoe_inmo/slots/?action=view&current=dirt003.jpg
Here's a custom made from an Aurora cab and a diecast.








I know I have more, but these were already in my photobucket. 
hojoe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Seventy7 said:


> Wow! This thread was a bad idea for me on so many levels.....you guys have some awesome trucks!
> 
> Hey ParkRDNL...are those Smokey and the Bandit cars customs or stock? I pretty much had a mild stroke when I saw Snowman's truck!


The Trans Am is a stock Auto World body. Buford's brown Pontiac is a custom based on an Aurora Chevelle Stocker. Snowman's truck is a stock Auto World Racin' Rigs tractor with a sleeper added off an old AFX truck and a custom painted Maisto toy trailer. A link to the murals on the truck, as well as other information about the build, is in this thread: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=342644

But don't be too impressed with mine. Someone here on the board did a more detailed one, including a more correct tractor painted with the correct stripes and (I thought) cases of Coors in the trailer! And they put Bandit and Frog in a Tyco Trans Am, if I remember correctly... Who did that anyway? Now I gotta look that up...

--rick

edit: here ya go. Everything from Fred to Frog...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=234062&page=72

pretty sure there was even another one that started with a body that wasn't originally a slot car body...

edit again: that was XracerHO at the One Guy Garage too. just skip to the next page in the thread posted above.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

ParkRNDL said:


> The Trans Am is a stock Auto World body. Buford's brown Pontiac is a custom based on an Aurora Chevelle Stocker. Snowman's truck is a stock Auto World Racin' Rigs tractor with a sleeper added off an old AFX truck and a custom painted Maisto toy trailer. A link to the murals on the truck, as well as other information about the build, is in this thread:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=342644
> 
> ...


Wow awesome stuff!

I have that Tyco T/A I think...I have a complete Police Pursuit set. I just need to work on some rigs now as I love trucks...and I'm a truck driver!

I remember the US-1 trucks being pretty slow in comparison to the other slots at the time, did those trucks have motors built specifically for them??


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

US 1 Trucking sets worked on a different voltage. I can't remember the rating, but if you run them on regular tracks you chance burning them out. I have a bunch of duplicate blue cab overs, trailers and kenwoths. PM me if your interested...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, Madsapper is right... the US-1 trucks were set up completely differently from other slot cars in the 70s and 80s. if i'm not mistaken, some of the accessories were designed to work with train sets. they had different voltages and were geared differently too. they wouldn't run as fast as "regular" slot cars, but they'd pull a loaded trailer without breaking a sweat...


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

YES!!


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I love trucks, I have a lot more US-1 and some more pick ups, jeeps, vans, BUT I have to go to work soon sooo you I can only post A few. I've ran US-1's quite a bit on normal track and had no problems other than losing a trailer going too fast sometimes, but normal US-1 voltage is like 6 volts I think, but the US-1 power pack stinks so I spliced in a Racemasters Tri-power ebay special and just keep it on the beginner 9 volt setting and the extra amps really help running two trucks on the US-1 set up, A little extra umph but not too much and doesn't make the little steering wheel controller smoke :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215904&page=46... post 688

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=215904&page=48 & 49


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Here's the first link. I can't figure out the second one without the post number.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2753458&postcount=688

Just so ya know, if you right click on a particular post number, you can copy the link location right there. Some of us are on different post counts per page settings and that makes it rather hard to find that special spot you're directing us to...:wave:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Really?....you cant figure out where the trucks are ?!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I tried changing my posts per page 3X and couldn't find anything on topic. I had to go out and couldn't complete the search.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I have a truck...










He's a tailgater...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My Turn!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

@ NTx... Duel FTW!!! very nice. i still want to do one of those trucks and buy a MEV Dart in red...

--rick


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm trying to mellow with age and drive less like the guy in Duel "C'mon, wtf it's barely snowing!!!" grrrr *shift* grrrr you know as a city driver I got stops to hit I don't have time to do 10 under the limit. Anyone actually use their US-1s as intended with the load stations etc?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I wish Auto World would put out as many of the GMC coe cabs as they have the Peterbilt, I'd like to hack some up but I only have 1 and they don't seem to be as cheap as other AW stuff or even the original Aurora Pete cab on the bay


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

*Who Made Who*

Great trucks everyone!

I always wished they made a Maximum Overdrive race set :thumbsup:


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

madsapper said:


> US 1 Trucking sets worked on a different voltage. I can't remember the rating, but if you run them on regular tracks you chance burning them out. I have a bunch of duplicate blue cab overs, trailers and kenwoths. PM me if your interested...


No kidding...I never knew that, I'm going to be looking for a complete US-1 soon...man I miss that thing! 

I remember when I was a kid I asked for that for Christmas and woke up, no dice! I mustve been around 6 or 7 and wouldnt dare complain or anything about not getting it but man did I want it. Anyway a few hours later we were across town at my grandmother's house and I can _still_ remember that large flat box, tearing it open and seeing that awesome set! Grandma's house and US-1 rocked! :thumbsup:

Wheew sorry to get deep and sentimental like that lol. PM coming your way.


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey does anyone know off hand if those KISS trucks have working headlights? Can anyone provide a little review on them?


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

No they dont have working light. They do have to where you can have it light up tho. I ran mine with my bronco chassis that has the light on it. Looks cool.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Black Oxxpurple said:


>



Like the blue bronco. It would go good next to my red and yellow and black broncos. Also I have one of the orange van.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

From what I found with the AW semis, The light pipe is there, just like you would find on an Aurora semi. Aw did a bright thing on some though, and used smokey colored plastic, which will decrease the light output immensely. I'm not sure if the glass color is an indicator of the light pipe color, and I only have one of release 1 here so I couldn't tell you which has what.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Seventy7 said:


> Hey does anyone know off hand if those KISS trucks have working headlights? Can anyone provide a little review on them?


Well if you mean AW semis in general I know the front tires rubbed on the inside when I opened the package, I ended up putting an Aurora lighted chassis underneath and a tyco guide pin in the back and all worked out ok


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Seventy7 said:


> Hey does anyone know off hand if those KISS trucks have working headlights? Can anyone provide a little review on them?


Check out Pshoe64's review here

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=350066&highlight=kiss


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure, but the glass is smoked so suspect the headlight light pipes to be smoked too. Also, they painted the headlight tips orange which will need to be removed unless you want the absolute minimal amount of light out the front. It seems odd they went to the trouble of making the lighting option on these trucks, and never went all the way with it. I know the lighted chassis were trickier to tune the shoes for optimal performance, but for all intents and purposes they did work.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Ideal TCR cab glued onto US-1 Chassis, haulin heavy, stainless steel BB's instead of plastic gravel, makin $$ dodging scales and the man :dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Stay away from them chicken coops!!! :lol:


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I've seen where people have taken old road horses and dropped the old ratty sleeper off to have a big motor tractor work truck, I made A US-1 version by hacking up a dump truck I like the gap from the back of the tractor cab to the trailer


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Seventy7 said:


> Hey does anyone know off hand if those KISS trucks have working headlights? Can anyone provide a little review on them?


AW Kiss Trucks Review

They are not lighted, but a bulb is easily added and the headlight assembly is the same.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

How about a fully operational trash compactor truck...










This ones on a Tyco chassis, fabricated in Nebraska.
It's brand new, doesn't smell yet.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

My latest Touch Down !


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

madsapper said:


> US 1 Trucking sets worked on a different voltage. I can't remember the rating, but if you run them on regular tracks you chance burning them out. I have a bunch of duplicate blue cab overs, trailers and kenwoths. PM me if your interested...



Just to add to what was stated before. The motors were ran on 6 volt. The biggest problem is the gears. If you accelerate and let off to quickly you will eat gears. I have multiple chassis where the center of the axle gear is completely worn away. 

To give you an idea these are worm drive gears. Any coasting after acceleration puts extreme strain on them. Try turning the axle without turning the motor. :freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree the worm and axle gear are the weakest part of US1 trucks. Gear killers are: revving up the motor with the drive wheels off the track while trying to clean the tires using the running motor, and trying to turn over the motor by forcing the wheels around. I wish someone would repop those gear sets, because they are the biggest problem with US1 trucks besides the shoes. Tubtrack Bob Malta has reproduction shoes for them. No one makes the gears.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I did get a HO train gear set to work once. Problem is I never wrote down which pinion and spur gear I used. It was not a worm gear that I used. I no longer own the truck. 

A re-pop of the trucks in general would be awesomeness. I tried using a Stomper motor to make a 4wd version but could not get it all to line up. I have not tried in decades though. 
Too much firewood to cut, and seasonal stuff to get done. 

These trucks can move almost 8.5lbs if it was on a rolling trailer.:freak: 
That's the reason some of my gears are gone. Biggest reason though was the trailer races we used to do where the truck is in one lane and the trailer was in the other and you had to try to knock the other persons trailer off. Loads of fun.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I agree the worm and axle gear are the weakest part of US1 trucks. Gear killers are: revving up the motor with the drive wheels off the track while trying to clean the tires using the running motor, and trying to turn over the motor by forcing the wheels around. I wish someone would repop those gear sets, because they are the biggest problem with US1 trucks besides the shoes. Tubtrack Bob Malta has reproduction shoes for them. No one makes the gears.


Bob IS* selling the worm gear drive sets.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cool!! That's news to me!! Now if he could only make his shipping prices a tad more realistic...


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

The worm gear sets he sells are from the TCR Jam cars which I'm told DO NOT work with US-1, though I've yet to try. I went through pages of electric train stuff before looking at motors and worm gear sets cuz I was at a 1:1 truck pull and these guys inspired me, the REAL US-1 trucks!!


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice!!! Now that's some heavy metal.
>Tom<


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Super Coupe said:


> Nice!!! Now that's some heavy metal.
> >Tom<


This is heavier!








Mack!!








I'm not a Mack!! I'm A Peterbilt!!








I suppose this is wandering into off topic.....


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Pig Pen Version inspired by the Convoy Movie*

Herpa/Promotex Freightliner Rig: tractor was modified to fit AFX truck chassis & trailer shortened to allow cruising on the HO layout.










One of the older shop projects. Keep the shiny side up ...RL


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

A recent acquisition ! Love them trucks!


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I have A few of those Herpa Freightshaker cabs I was thinking of building the same thing on the Aurora piece I just haven't brought myself to sacrificing one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Just setup the US1 set with my daughter tonight. After cleaning the track and setting up all the accessories I'm beat. I'm in the dog house now as I looked at my phone and it was 1am :freak: oooops. Father of the year here. Sleeping on the couch LOL


Thinking of taking a gear set to the local plastics place to see what they would charge. May get a few in brass if possible. :thumbsup: Wish me luck.

As far as shoes my machinist friend made me a template for the bends on the end and to mark the center hole. All I do is cut them out of sheet brass. Hardest thing is the brass is a bit stiffer than the copper so you need to take some tension out.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I believe Kato N scale trains use A worm gear on a 1.5mm shaft like these: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WORM-GEARS-...309008?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item51a63c1f50

But I haven't had time to buy any and mess with them, but if you're adventurous it may be worth looking into


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

posted these a while back on the Modeling/Customizing board, but looking at this thread today I think they belong here too:





































Trailers are all adapted Maisto toys or similar stuff that I picked up for pennies at yard sales. No rear guide pins or rear articulation, so I'm kinda restricted to the middle two lanes of my 4-lane unless I want to take out scenery and what have you on the insides of sharp turns... 

--rick


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Good stuff Rick, Maisto makes plenty of cool die cast stuff. I got A bit of a start today on a tandem axle US-1 At first I made the 5th wheel hole in the plastic for 2 reasons 1) it's easy to drill 2) nothing underneath to interfere (ie gears) if I wanted to hook up an Aurora trailer. But after I did it I thought it looked like crap. So I bit the bullet and did it into a dump truck weight. Here's what I got so far:








See the 2 attempts at a "5th wheel" 








with a trailer hooked at the 1st hole, so-so looking, puts the weight too far back 








With the trailer hooked on the weight, distribution good so A full load is less likely to cause a wheelie. Probably going to hack away some more of the dump truck body work. Not sure how I feel about the smaller tires from the dump truck in back. Pros-I already have a million of them Con-kinda smallish looking even if they are serving no real purpose


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just so happened to have a convoy passing by of most of my trucks. Smokey's were watchin closely tho...


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok so I didn't really love how this was turning out and after hearing some input from my pal SlotCarDan and his suggestion of the actual us-1 5th wheel A light went off in my head that I did indeed have a US-1 5th that was already partially busted up so hacking it more would be no loss. So with a touch of elbow grease I got to here. The downside to this version is the 5th wheel is a little recessed so it only works with the belly dump trailer but that's ok because the partial inspiration for this was a 1:1 aggregate hauler that used to run around my town that me and my wife called FrankenKenworth so here we are


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Looking good.:thumbsup:


----------



## ncdslots (Sep 12, 2011)

Little something I built a while back. While it's a truck, it's not a semi, or dump truck, it'll just climb over them....lol

Built a couple, ready to build more...so much fun at 12v...crush cars are resin cast, I also have resin hills not shown. Rear will slide out, 4 wheel drive, wheelie bar with tiny ball bearing wheels, will wheelie at will....ho scale fun, can't be beat..! It's fast when you want it to be, or slow and creeping when you want it to be.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

ncdslots said:


> Little something I built a while back. While it's a truck, it's not a semi, or dump truck, it'll just climb over them....lol
> 
> Built a couple, ready to build more...so much fun at 12v...crush cars are resin cast, I also have resin hills not shown. Rear will slide out, 4 wheel drive, wheelie bar with tiny ball bearing wheels, will wheelie at will....ho scale fun, can't be beat..! It's fast when you want it to be, or slow and creeping when you want it to be.


Cool! Around christmas I got some of those Hot Wheels Monster Jam "Then and Now" packages that has like the modern version of a truck and the 80s version.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*Neon Blaster Cab*

Some great truck builds are being shown here, my latest addition: Neon Blaster cab Only with Aurora fifth section & chrome from parts bin on Hp7 chassis. 










Both car carrier & cab are supposed to represent a well used unit. After watching, High Ballin' (movie), maybe should have painted the car carrier white! Rig handles well pulling the carrier, making it easy to keep the greasy side down!! ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like that trailer!!! I have a lame brained idea to make one out of brass one of these days, if I can ever scrape up the funds for it. I even have a block for the jig set aside (leftover scrap from our new kitchen counter top). Your shop has been putting out some great stuff Ray!! Very impressive and inspiring!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

You almost have enough Avantis to stock a dealership now!


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

The Chrome pieces you used instead of the Tyco ones totally rock! :dude:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

I got bored for 2 hours


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Forgot to post the gearbox









Added -108 orings to simulate 10 wheeler









The orings work great and do not slip off the rims. They make square profile orings too


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

slotcardan - SWEET TRUCK! how does it run??

Wes


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

Great so far I lifted up the straight section about 8" on one side and it climbed right up with the trailer no problem. I ran it at 8 volts


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Excellent work on extending the chassis & cast 5th wheel platform, Sltdan. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That's !!!! One of the issues I had running US1 trucks on a track with elevation changes were the powered drive wheels would lose traction on an uphill section. That sure looks like the best cure. Did you split the drive shaft inside the front worm gear? Nice job Dan! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

check your leaf spring tension of the contact shoe, the biggest issue is the contract shoe is mounted in that parabolic block in the center which makes it act like a leaf spring. usually it is too stiff and lifts the chassis making traction a problem. if you relax the ends of the contact shoes traction will improve. but its a fine balance to get the traction and contact shoes to touch the rails.

if you put larger diameter tires it reduces the spring tension and increases traction as well.

it takes some time you setup a test track and see how much slip you have then re-arch the leafs and try again.

the shaft is actually split 2 times the first split is inside the first worm gear, and the second split in worm gear 2. i did this because originally i tried things without the end support mount on the back of the chassis and under torque the second worm kept lifting i was trying not to use the end support bushing, but then i retro fitted the support behind the second worm to keep positive gear contact under torque. the 2 splits in the shaft then helped with any miss-alignment issues i had, i went back cleaned out the gears and then lapped them for best tooth profile. after that it ran quiet and efficiently. I was demonstrating the grip with my finger holding the truck back so you could see the second worm was not slipping thanks to the end support bushing i added.

what makes it really work is the end support bushing behind worm 2, keeping the original rear guide pin mount (important for 9" curve radius), and the grafted section does not make the truck longer then original. the original trailer 5th wheel maintains the same position as original. also since the modification is behind the 5th wheel an original body will fit no modification needed. i put the cab over body on it to see how cool it looks .. the only reason i kept the orange body was for the light but i may just remove it or go led.

it took me about 2 hours, once i figured out where to make the graft cut it sort of all went together.


----------

